# Palm sander, any good?



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey all,

I was wondering if anyone has used a palm sander
(very small handheld belt sander)
and is it effective?

Thanks in advance

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7113213.htm


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I do not see much that could be achieved with it. Want to try a cork block with sandpapers?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

kobe23 said:


> I do not see much that could be achieved with it. Want to try a cork block with sandpapers?


I have sanding blocks,
But I was talking from the lazy point of view..


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a mouse it works very good but don't last long it looks a lot like that one but red the pad sets on three plastic pins that break but it work good until then


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I was shown this on the other forum today and it looks more applicable to our hobby.

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-inch-bandfile-belt-sander-92158.html

I know that I'm getting one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well firstly, that's not a belt sander, rather a random orbit sander.


Biggest downside with a sander like that is it can only do flat and concave surfaces effectively. Slingshots have lots of convex surfaces such as in between the forks, finger grooves, shaped handles etc.
Following a close second is the high price of those velco sanding pads they use. Compared to regular sandpaper, they are often 3-5 x the price.
Bringing up the rear is the limited availability of different grades or grits of sandpaper. 80 & 120 are pretty common but good luck getting anything else.

Would I buy one ? Yes and I do own one. It never gets used for slingshots but does get used occasionally for other jobs.

If you really want a powered sander, start of with a more traditional 1/3 sheet sander which you can get for the same price and have a much greater range of papers available at a considerably cheaper price.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a few random orbit sanders and use one occasionally on a slingshot


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I had the black and decker mouse for ages.... Useless thing (slingshot wise) no guts what so ever save for a belt sander and mount it on a bench upside down ;-)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I often use a palm sander, and I find it really shortens the sanding time. I use something like the following:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/dewalt-2-4a-palm-grip-sander-1-4-sheet-0547116p.html

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/milwaukee-1-4-sheet-palm-sander-with-bag/906223

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/7041o-ca-14-sheet-sander/6000001849872

These use 1/4 of a sheet of standard sand paper, so you can use any grit from 60 to 2400. The paper wraps around the front and the back of the pad so I can get into pretty decent convex curves using the front and back edges ... not into the space between the fork tips, but just about everywhere else. It does a lot better job faster than I would do by hand. Having said all that, most of my frames do not have really fancy shapes.

I also use sanding drums that fit my drill press.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> I often use a palm sander, and I find it really shortens the sanding time. I use something like the following:
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/dewalt-2-4a-palm-grip-sander-1-4-sheet-0547116p.html
> 
> ...


I'l be buying a rotary tool for my birthday,

So i'l be using that for the harder bits and curves.

and the palm sander for the flatter bits.

Due to the smallness of the drums...

Then again, the upside down belt sander sounds like a better idea.

I could cut a whole in my desk and mount it there.

I'l have to think and plan


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Agree With Hrawk And Charles. And As Hrawk Said They Can Be Quite Cheap. I've Seen Some For As Low As $20 (£12ish I Believe).

I Have A Very Old 1/3 Sheet Sander That Was Passed Down From My Great Grandfather. I Find That It Works Great On Most Things, But If You Are Trying To Strip Some Wood Off Or To Shape More Complex Edges I Find The Best Sanding Tool To Be Your Hand! :rofl:


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I have a 1/4 sheet sander like Charles recommends. It is very useful on the outside of curves and on the surface of wood, not so good getting into tight spots. It definitely saves time.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

While I think of it, another big reason I love 1/3 sheet (or 1/4 sheet - depends on where you are I guess), is the ability to buy your paper in rolls.

A good range of grades available and often a higher quality than the usual sheets. Higher grades (quality not grit) tend to last much longer and be more efficient at removal.

Wastage is reduced as you cut each piece to the exact length you need for your sander. Easier to store a roll too.

With a factory 'edge' they don't fray or tear anywhere near as easily as when you cut your own pieces from a sheet, especially that middle section. I suppose you could use scissors to get a nice clean edge, but I normally use a ruler and tear them up using the straight edge. Cutting sandpaper is REALLY hard on scissors and dulls them very quickly.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> While I think of it, another big reason I love 1/3 sheet (or 1/4 sheet - depends on where you are I guess), is the ability to buy your paper in rolls.
> 
> A good range of grades available and often a higher quality than the usual sheets. Higher grades (quality not grit) tend to last much longer and be more efficient at removal.
> 
> ...


Good to know, i'l have to look around.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I find 1/4 and 1/3 sheet sanders to be almost useless. Random orbit sanders are significantly more effective, although the sanding discs are quite expensive and harder to get if you don't have a handy local supplier.

I think the best sanding power tool for slingshots is a sanding drum attachment for a drill or drill press. You wrap normal sandpaper around it and secure it with a metal pin. Great for the sides and curves. Almost all the other sanding tasks on a slingshot are best done by hand anyway.


----------

